# Cyclogest Pesseries (front/back) ???



## Mrs Doubtfire (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi 

Can anyine advise which way is best to do the cyclogest - I was using back door until after ET and then have been using front door although back door made me feel very bloated and windy   using the front door seems to be alot coming out after I have use the toilet (sorry if tmi !)  

Just wondering if front or back is a better option or if they are just the same ??

Mrs D x


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi Mrs D!

I'm still using the back door, I asked my nurse if I should change to front door after ET and she said I could do but it's more messy!  I'd need sanitary protection, so I stuck with back door and I'm totally in the habit now!!LOL

Your bloating could have been from EC, mine certainly was and it's gone now.

Hope that's helpful  

Casatinka xxx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Mrs Doubtfire,

I personally always use Cyclogest up the back passage and Utrogestan up the front, only because they are too damn small and fiddly to get up the back! It is much cleaner and less leakage up the back.

I always use sanitary towels if I put them up the front due to the leakage. They are very messy and sticky, but hopefully its all in good cause

When do you test? I hope you get a  



Cozy
x


----------



## Mrs Doubtfire (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Casatinka & Cozy

Thanks for the reply - i'm sticking with the back door for the moment.  Congratulations Casatinka on your    

I test on 8th August - seems like the  longest 2 weeks of my life !

I've been feeling some cramping pains down below today   - but still trying to think     and lots of    

Mrs D x


----------



## JemmaB (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi,

One thing to bear in mind maybe - the cyclogest leaflet says to use back door if you are prone to things like cystitus (and to use the front door if you have gastro problems). Since I have tended to get a lot of cystitus in the past, I haven't tried the front door - but it works out fine using the back especially once you get used to it. Certainly sounds like it's a lot less messy. 

Jemma
x


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

Rectally, or it feels like your pants are glued on.


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi

I always opt for the back far less messy altough did make me constipated   cant win can we eh!!! either constipation or glued pants


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

My clinic say back is best! Good luck! x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for bringing up this topic how far in up the back Sorry!  I have ET on Wednesday Thanks Guys xx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

my nurse said "as far as you can go"!!


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I used the 'back' - I did try the front once but the back is much less messy.

I think the instructions said about an inch   

Lully x


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Lully!  My first scan is the same day as yours, goodluck!!

Casatinka


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Good luck to you too hun!  Scarey waiting isn't it?  Seems like ages til scan!

Lully x


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey Lully!

Very scarey, 2 weeks tomorrow, just   that all is well on the day for both of us!

Casatinka x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

I have  only taken the one (front) can I chage to back do you think does t matter if you alternate or change.

Alot of it came back down from the front!!


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes it's fine to chop and change.  It's still taken into your system the same.

I found the front to be messy too!

Lully x


----------



## jane70 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi all
I was using the back door but twice needed a pooh (tmi!) shortly after putting it in and was worried that some of it might have come back out. Now I'm using the front!
Jx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Jane - this worried me too and I asked my nurse and she said I had 15 mins to wait before it had absorbed, so if you when to the toilet after 15 mins from putting it in you'll be fine!!


----------



## jane70 (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Casatinka
It was about an hour so it must have been fine!
Congratulations on your bfp - it's the best feeling in the world isnt it!
Jx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

No problem Jane  
It certainly is the best feeling in the world, I'm still on   just hugely nervous awaiting this scan!!!
xxx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone and congrats to all those BFP - xxx Well Done its all worth it lol XXX


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there
Hope you dont mind me butting in.  I just started using cyclogen for first time last night - just had ET yesterday.  
I was told to use front but found it really fiddly and was scared I had inserted it too much or too little.  Also very messy!  Worried about it all night!

Can anyone tell me if you have to stick to the 12-hour apart thing?  I got ET at 10am yesterday so first pessary was not until 11am - therefore didnt put one in until midnight last night.  
Does that mean I have to stick to these times?

Good luck to everyone!

Hannahx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Is anyone ever been given the 200mg ones??


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Yoda
Thats what I have been given yesterday!  Are there different types?

Hx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Well I used to get them from Edinburgh now with Glasgow I am on 400mg was just wondering what was going on I guess they have their reasons 


Good Luck Ebony XX


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Yoda - I am at ERI - first cycle - do you have any idea on whether I need to stick to the 12-hour apart thing?

Good luck to you too x


----------



## SophJ (Apr 20, 2008)

No-one mentioned to me about the 12 hour thing, just in the morning and before going to bed and don't get up for 45 mins.

I am still on Cyclogest and hoping its working, so far so good - got a BFP last week!


----------



## Ebony2005 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for that Soph

I had to take it to work with me today!  Nightmare.  They didnt say to me about lying down!

Would be much better if I could do it in the morning and before going to bed - so if its worked for you without this 12-hour in between thing (congratulations by the way!) - then will do it tonight earlier than 1.30am!

Congrats to you - fantastic news!

Hannahx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't think they told me 12 hours apart, just morning and evening.  However, it makes sense to try to make it 12 hours apart so that you have even coverage IYKWIM.  I did 8 at night and 8 in the morning before work.  They never said I needed to lie down afterwards either.  I used the 'back door' so there was no leakage anyway   

Lully x


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

what is IYKWIM?


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

if you know what I mean lol    I think


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

My cycologyst runs out the night before test day is that right? I should have asked at the time - should we not take it abit afterwards as well  

Thanks

Yoda xx


----------



## Lully77 (Apr 11, 2008)

I was only given enough to see me through to the night before test day.  I don't think they make you continue with it unless you've had previous problems that warrant the extra support.

Lully x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks LuLu your a wee star!!  That puts my mind at rest.
xx


----------



## casatinka (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi All  
I had to get more cyclogest after I got my   I got them on prescription from my GP, you have to take them for upto 12 weeks of pregnancy for a singleton or 24 weeks (I think) for twins.  That's what my clinic do anyway.
Have a lovely weekend everyone...
Casatinka


----------



## jane70 (Apr 17, 2006)

My clinic get you to carry on using them for a good few weeks if you get a bfp.
I was told to do them 8 hrs apart and no mention of lying down!
Jx


----------

